# Wood R.P.G/R4 v1.06



## Another World (Apr 28, 2010)

*Wood R.P.G/R4 v1.06*
Update



Hungry and tired, The Yellow Wood Goblin has finished feasting on *Torrent sites who don’t quote their exclusive news sources*. Over some Blood Wine and Turtle soup I manage to convince the Goblin himself to release his new firmware to me. 

This GBATemp.net exclusive update includes some much anticipated support. GBA games can now be launched via the Slot-2 icon, in this GBATemp exclusive release, based on user choice. Korg DS 10+ now works, thanks to the Yellow Wood Goblin and this GBATemp.net exclusive release. Are you getting the point yet?

Please see the change log for more information. All Wood R4 users be sure to read the “readme.for.r4.users.txt” included in your release.

Remember, this software is protected under the GPL license. Any forks, patches, or upgrades that you release as binary files must be accompanied by your sources. 

Please report bugs, and include save files, in the thread linked below! 

*Special thanks to The Yellow Wood Goblin!*​


Spoiler: Change Log



core:
- eventually wrong card size was shown.
- slot2: setting to choose mode.
- lid close processing updated.

interface:
- japanize localisation updated. tnx to ech0chrome.
- german localization updated. tnx to OzanOs.
- french localization updated. tnx to Supercarte.

compability:
- 'rabbids go home' was broken in previous version.
- 'korg ds-10 plus (usa)' fixed.
- 'sonny with a chance (usa)' fixed.
- 'saku saku jinkou kokyuu care training ds (japan)' fixed.
- 'tekipaki kyuukyuu kyuuhen training ds (japan)' fixed.
- 'maplestory ds (korea)' fixed.
- 'again (usa)' fixed.
- 'sports island ds (europe)' fixed.
- softreset in 'ivy the kiwi (japan)' fixed.
- 'dragon quest monsters 
- joker 2 (japan)' fixed.

r4 specific:
- brightness stored.
- removed unused system settings.






Download Wood R.P.G. v1.06



Download Wood R4 v1.06



Download Wood R4 Save Converter



Official Bug Report Thread



Discuss


----------



## Cablephish (Apr 28, 2010)

Definitely will be putting this on my R4...

As soon as I get another MicroSD.


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 28, 2010)

nice..


----------



## basher11 (Apr 28, 2010)

wooooot!


----------



## ShadowSol (Apr 28, 2010)

im feeling some more compatibility to come


----------



## Exbaddude (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks YWG!


----------



## Jakob95 (Apr 28, 2010)

Faster then AKAIO...  We still can't play Maplestory DS without a patch for the acekard...


----------



## jurassicplayer (Apr 28, 2010)

All Hail Yellow Wood Goblin and Another World (and anyone else involved that are not specifically stated)! Although I have absolutely no way to test it (but I'm supposedly going to get the parts to repair my DS in maybe a month or two, depending on how lucky I am with Dealextreme xD), its awesome to see that it is still getting updates.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 28, 2010)

Me and my bro were just discussing Wood R4 by email, fancy that, an update!

Edit: And thank you for not putting jpegs all throughout the archive this time, lol.


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 28, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Faster then AKAIO...  We still can't play Maplestory DS without a patch for the acekard...



srsly? the dstt even has a fix already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (thanks to pong, the new dstt savior


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 28, 2010)

laxman0220 said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the funny thing is i have an R4 and use wood


----------



## Exbaddude (Apr 28, 2010)

Ugh. Read the ReadMe. Only works with clean ROMs? TT^TT I'm gonna used patch anyways. 8D


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 28, 2010)

lol exclusive issues...
by the way can u confirm if rumble pack and expansion ram works thru gbaxploder?
wonderful update thanks YWG and gbatemp
PS - Just knew that patching again is not worth it as wood will do something


----------



## Jemlee (Apr 28, 2010)

I love the speed of this guy's  updates. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not to mention the size of his firmware is also especially light


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 28, 2010)

i personally think he should only work on wood r4(unless they're both really easy to update)
The reason is that AKAIO works on the rpg which is what probably everyone uses right? Where as the r4 has ysmenu. but people still use wood.


----------



## wchill (Apr 28, 2010)

What you're overlooking is that Normmatt doesn't have an RPG anymore. Which means support will not be as good as that of Wood RPG.


----------



## basher11 (Apr 28, 2010)

i gotta admit. these updates are extremely quick!


----------



## Exbaddude (Apr 28, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> i gotta admit. these updates are extremely quick!


Mmhmm! (: I'm now questioning if I should get an Acekard...


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 28, 2010)

*@Exbaddude*
I swear. The day after I ordered my AK2i, Wood R4 comes out. I literally went FFFFFFUUUUUUUUU.
Then again, if I ever upgrade to an "i" I'll need it. And plus, it supports SDHC, so that's another plus.


----------



## basher11 (Apr 28, 2010)

Exbaddude said:
			
		

> basher11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wood r4 changed my mind to reconsider getting an acekard


----------



## gameguy95 (Apr 28, 2010)

*snip
Hallelujah


----------



## Exbaddude (Apr 28, 2010)

Mages4ever said:
			
		

> *@Exbaddude*
> I swear. The day after I ordered my AK2i, Wood R4 comes out. I literally went FFFFFFUUUUUUUUU.
> Then again, if I ever upgrade to an "i" I'll need it. And plus, it supports SDHC, so that's another plus.


Yeeah. I'm thinking of getting a DSi! (XL?)

*Posts merged*

@Gameguy - Don't quote the first post. >.


----------



## Porygon-X (Apr 28, 2010)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> Definitely will be putting this on my R4...
> 
> As soon as I get another MicroSD.



Same. My Acekard is my go-to card now!


----------



## NDStemp (Apr 28, 2010)

Did I mention, I love goblins now? :]
Thanks for the update! Again!


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 28, 2010)

Damn, this guy is impressive. He's pumping these out at a rapid pace.


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 28, 2010)

Exbaddude said:
			
		

> Mages4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DSi XL has better battery life.
But then again, if size is an issuee o-o
Iunno, I'm probably gonna stick with my AK2i just because for 1 or 2 extra loading seconds here or there, I can get anywhere from 2 to 16x the space. (4 GB to 32 GB versus the 1-2GB max.)


----------



## Gamer4life (Apr 28, 2010)

Yellow Wood Goblin YOU KICK ASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## eyeball226 (Apr 28, 2010)

This is amazing. I still wish there was a switchable save file extension to keep my saves compatible with the other loaders. I love the GBA booting though, your work is very much appreciated YWG.


----------



## The Viztard (Apr 28, 2010)

wait so no kind of patched rom at all is compatible? aww manz, well dude thanks a milllion anyway!


----------



## tk_saturn (Apr 28, 2010)

The save converter in the post could cause issues as it will rename .nds.sav to .nds.nds.sav

If you use this one: http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=10322 It rename all .sav to .nds.sav including those in subdirectories, and will also back them up beforehand. It won't rename .nds.sav to .nds.nds.sav


----------



## redact (Apr 28, 2010)

bring back the watermarks


----------



## Presto99 (Apr 28, 2010)

I tried putting this onto my Acekard 2i and it doesn't work; System File Missing. I put the __rpg folder and the akmenu4.nds file the pack came with at the root...am I doing something wrong? GBA compatibility sounds amazing!


----------



## lolzed (Apr 28, 2010)

Presto99 said:
			
		

> I tried putting this onto my *Acekard 2i* and it doesn't work; System File Missing. I put the __rpg folder and the akmenu4.nds file the pack came with at the root...am I doing something wrong? GBA compatibility sounds amazing!


this is for RPG and R4's only


AKAIO,thats all


----------



## Another World (Apr 28, 2010)

Exbaddude said:
			
		

> Ugh. Read the ReadMe. Only works with clean ROMs? TT^TT I'm gonna used patch anyways. 8D



if the patch overwrites an area wood r4 needs to patch, or wood r4 overwrites an area the patch needs, then the rom will fail to work correctly. there should be no need to patch anything to get it working. however, new ap roms might not work at first because the r4 can not do auto patching (hardware limitation). so in this case you would try a patched rom but the save from that rom might not work on the clean rom once it gets supported by wood r4. 

if a rom isn't working, report it in the bugs and compatibility thread, so it can get fixed.

-another world


----------



## The Viztard (Apr 28, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> Exbaddude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


should translation patches work fine though?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah new wood but using my backup DS without the touchscreen working (Board Problems) But yeah new WOOD. GIVING YOUR R4 WOOD is just awesome. Was never use to getting updates this quickly.

***EDIT****
150 POSTS!!!!!!!!! YEAH


----------



## Exbaddude (Apr 28, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> Exbaddude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHOOT! That's why my Wario Ware DIY save didn't work. >.< Deleted it for nothing.


----------



## Klarkykat (Apr 28, 2010)

WOW.

Korg DS10+ works on this? How does that work?


----------



## Presto99 (Apr 28, 2010)

oh yeah! Wasn't that game supposed to be DSi only, cause DSi is more powerful?? And deleting your DIY sav must stink!


----------



## Pyrate02 (Apr 28, 2010)

Wood - thanks for the R4 update!

Any hope you can revive the DSTT?  Please Please  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## YayMii (Apr 28, 2010)

Klarkykat said:
			
		

> WOW.
> 
> Korg DS10+ works on this? How does that work?


Korg DS10+ has some new features that work on the regular DS (such as real-time editing and muting during song mode). The ROM has problems with flashcarts, causing them to freeze on a black/white screen. This seems to have the freezing issue fixed.

Now to wait for AKAIO 1.6RC3...


----------



## Another World (Apr 28, 2010)

Pyrate02 said:
			
		

> Any hope you can revive the DSTT?  Please Please
> 
> 
> 
> ...



there will be no official ports to any other flash linkers. especially no dstt support. buy the $7 r4sd from shoptemp.

-another world


----------



## Pyrate02 (Apr 28, 2010)

Why not?  What do you have against the DSTT?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Apr 28, 2010)

i  hope yellow wood goblin and another world will get supported with this awesome work
thanks very much!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




does this still have soft reset?


----------



## jurassicplayer (Apr 28, 2010)

Pyrate02 said:
			
		

> Why not?  What do you have against the DSTT?
> o.0 What do you have against Pong20302000's hard work!?! You know he IS constantly updating the extinfo/infolib/savlib.dats just to help DSTT/YSMenu users stay afloat EVEN THOUGH he doesn't even use YSMenu anymore. You make it sound like DSTT/YSMenu users have no hope. If you want to play with Wood so much, buy an R4, otherwise spend your energies on supporting Pong20302000 and his work...
> 
> QUOTE(useurcamera @ Apr 27 2010, 08:00 PM) does this still have soft reset?


It should still have soft-reset...at least basher11 says that it still works...


----------



## Pyrate02 (Apr 28, 2010)

I have an R4, DSTT, and AceKard 2i.  I support everyone's hard work!  However, even with the latest updates extinfo/infolib/savlib, not all games work on the DSTT - for example - WARIO DIY does not work for me with DSTT and latest extinfo/infolib/savlib....

correction - just tried latest  extinfo/infolib/savlib and Wario DIY working!  However, Bejeweled Twist isnt


----------



## genezis (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks guys! you are great!


----------



## Hotzdevil (Apr 28, 2010)

man i was just kinda getting used to wood 1.05 and v 1.06 comes out woot awesome.. thanks a lot YWG and Another World..


----------



## KnightFire (Apr 28, 2010)

laxman0220 said:
			
		

> i personally think he should only work on wood r4(unless they're both really easy to update)
> The reason is that AKAIO works on the rpg which is what probably everyone uses right? Where as the r4 has ysmenu. but people still use wood.



Not at all, so far AKAIO has been surprisingly slow on the RPG... I'm using Wood R.P.G on my acekard R.P.G


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 28, 2010)

Awesome, hard wood


----------



## jurassicplayer (Apr 28, 2010)

KnightFire said:
			
		

> Not at all, so far AKAIO has been surprisingly slow on the RPG... I'm using Wood R.P.G on my acekard R.P.G








 You have an Acekard RPG...dam, I wish I had one. It would be fun to have that ability to transfer files between microSD's (it would be perfect for local play if people have flashcarts, but not the rom xD)


----------



## kineticUk (Apr 28, 2010)

Big ups YellowWoodGoblin for wood...again!
Its great to see these releases keep coming and great that theres another firmware option for the RPG (My favorite flashcart by a long shot).

I've got a few questions if anyone can help me id appreciate the replys.

Q1. (If moving from akaio to this for 1st time) 
After setting the processOldSaveList to "1" does woodrpg use my existing savelistex.bin file instead of its own gameinfo.bin ? Would you need to keep both files or is it just the gameinfo.bin thats used after the first boot?

Q2. Has anyone managed to install this beside akaio on their RPG?
Was thinking I could just install the files and rename woods akmenu file so it could be loaded when i want from akaio (akaio's akmenu would still startup as normal). My NAND corrupted. Maybe I am being stupid thinking I could get away with this. It would be class if akaio supported alt. wood loader on rpg like it supports official acekard ak2/i loader (dream).


----------



## logical thinker (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you for the fast update, Yellow Wood Goblin.



			
				kineticUK said:
			
		

> Q1. (If moving from akaio to this for 1st time)
> After setting the processOldSaveList to "1" does woodrpg use my existing savelistex.bin file instead of its own gameinfo.bin ? Would you need to keep both files or is it just the gameinfo.bin thats used after the first boot?


gaminfo.bin? Are you referring to gamedata.bin?
After setting that, in the first boot, if you don't have a gamedata.bin already, it will create a gamedata.bin based on savelistex.bin. Then, when you set the save type for a new game, it will update both files.
I prefer to keep both files, that way I can easily migrate from Wood to AKAIO or vice versa.


----------



## Another World (Apr 28, 2010)

kineticUK said:
			
		

> My NAND corrupted.



if its only corrupted and not damaged the panasonic formatter will fix it.

-another world


----------



## Exbaddude (Apr 28, 2010)

I put the savelist.bin in the RPG folder. Is this correct?


----------



## KirovAir (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank god for Goblins!
My sister is still using a R4, and was having issues with some games. Now they're fixed. Thanks!


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 28, 2010)

Still waiting on my cheap R4DS from shoptemp, I've been wanting to test Wood R4 since 1.04.


----------



## Hazrul Azam (Apr 28, 2010)

wow...thank you for this ultimate new version..


----------



## SylvWolf (Apr 28, 2010)

Aw, I miss the watermark images.

Other than that, cheers to YWG


----------



## jurassicplayer (Apr 28, 2010)

SylvWolf said:
			
		

> Aw, I miss the watermark images.
> 
> Other than that, cheers to YWG


Lol, we should just have a special release filled with watermark images (I think I still have some of them around xD). Then all of the tempers would be happy.


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 28, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> SylvWolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make the skin watermarked images as well.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Apr 28, 2010)

I DO NOT APPRECIATE MY POSTS BEING EDITED SURREPTITIOUSLY.

AT LEAST LEAVE A DAMN EDIT NOTE


----------



## klaimore (Apr 28, 2010)

Good job!


----------



## datroubler (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks to Yellow Wood Goblin and GBAtemp for this release! So my old M3 Simply gets new life with this!


----------



## keubibo (Apr 28, 2010)

Awesome... :X Thank you very much


----------



## Another World (Apr 28, 2010)

check the discussion link. this thread is part of the new gbatemp link system.

"http://gbatemp.net/t223527-wood-r-p-g-r4-v1-06" =)

descriptive!

-another world


----------



## kineticUk (Apr 28, 2010)

logical thinker said:
			
		

> gaminfo.bin? Are you referring to gamedata.bin?
> After setting that, in the first boot, if you don't have a gamedata.bin already, it will create a gamedata.bin based on savelistex.bin. Then, when you set the save type for a new game, it will update both files.
> I prefer to keep both files, that way I can easily migrate from Wood to AKAIO or vice versa.
> Oops sorry yes I had meant gamedata.bin but was typing that blind. Thanks though thats exactly what I had wanted to know.
> QUOTE(Another World @ Apr 28 2010, 07:41 AM) if its only corrupted and not damaged the panasonic formatter will fix it.


No my RPG is fine. And for me panasonic will not detect the NAND anyway only SD cards etc. Thanks though, I should have been more clear but it was firmware files on the NAND that corrupted when I tried switching on the fly into Wood by loading the firmware from akaio. I understood something might fuc* up if I tried. Nothing format didn't fix.


----------



## Rhonlore (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks again from an R4 user 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yellow Wood Goblin and GBATemp all the way.

EDIT: According to filetrip I'm downloading kommunizm. That should probably be looked into.


----------



## GPWeaver (Apr 28, 2010)

Brilliant

Thanks for this 

The last release saved my good old R4 from retirement


----------



## princeEyeless (Apr 28, 2010)

is this firmware works on r4 clones??


----------



## Porobu (Apr 28, 2010)

no


*Posts merged*



			
				princeEyeless said:
			
		

> is this firmware works on r4 clones??


no


----------



## tk_saturn (Apr 28, 2010)

What's  	_lugia blast_ upto?

The've downloaded AW's  R4 1.06 archive from filetrip, then uploaded the same back to the same filetrip page but as a newer version. They also haven't put the changelog.


----------



## tk_saturn (Apr 28, 2010)

Rhonlore said:
			
		

> EDIT: According to filetrip I'm downloading kommunizm. That should probably be looked into.
> 
> QUOTEdownloading wood firmware you download kommunizm.



It doesn't say you're downloading kommunizm, it says you're a 'downloading kommunizm'
I imagine what AW by means kommunizm is something along the lines of a leech.


----------



## fishykipper (Apr 28, 2010)

does this firmware work on

m3ds real?
acekard2i??


win win win!


----------



## Depravo (Apr 28, 2010)

Rhonlore said:
			
		

> According to filetrip I'm downloading kommunizm. That should probably be looked into.


Probably a joke about it being open source.


----------



## Gamer5501 (Apr 28, 2010)

for those of you that want to know.....english patched roms do work  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i play jump ultimate stars all the time on my r4 with wood!!!


----------



## Ninn (Apr 28, 2010)

GTA: C.W  isn't working... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or maybe im using a patched rom?


----------



## Blazikun (Apr 28, 2010)

slightly annoyed... where i the gamedata.bin? It's a bit fishy that games that worked on 1.0.5 dont on 1.0.6 -only clean roms supported. there goes my IPS fixes. Luckily the gamedata.bin file from 1.0.5 aaved me there.

all in all, great YWG


----------



## joe_gamer (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you, YWG!!!!


----------



## Gunmaster51 (Apr 28, 2010)

Much appreciated.


----------



## Inunah (Apr 28, 2010)

Hurrah! The R4 is getting so much more awesome every day!


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 28, 2010)

i just got my r4, im gonna put the firmware on now


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 28, 2010)

I got *wood!!!*


----------



## berlinka (Apr 28, 2010)

Wood is da bomb!! A person with a real heart for us greedy mothafuckers. He's like Jesus. A person who just keeps on giving to those who deserve nothing (like myself)

Thank you God of Wood.

I think you will be our new Messiah and you will keep on giving (knock on _wood_)


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 28, 2010)

Very nice once again.  Thanks YWG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just one request for the next release: autorunWithLastRom,


----------



## slidder (Apr 28, 2010)

No moans or whines about your work, just a quick thanks for breathing a bit of life in to my R4.


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 28, 2010)

fishykipper said:
			
		

> does this firmware work on
> 
> m3ds real?
> *acekard2i??*
> ...



LMFAO LMFAO LMFAO LMFAO.
Mkay, I'm done. But seriously.


----------



## hova1 (Apr 28, 2010)

cool. but why is .sav compatibility not fixed? is there a specific reason for that? i think if it used .sav files a lot of people could make the switch from R4 firmware to wood r4 easier.


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 28, 2010)

Well, it's not that hard to make a folder with your savs in them and then run the program :l


----------



## hashcookie (Apr 28, 2010)

lamest firmware ever 10% got r4, 90% got r4 sdhc
and yet it only works for r4

fy


----------



## basher11 (Apr 28, 2010)

hashcookie said:
			
		

> lamest firmware ever 10% got r4, 90% got r4 sdhc
> and yet it only works for r4
> 
> fy



don't be mad cuz you got a clone that doesnt work.


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 29, 2010)

hashcookie said:
			
		

> lamest firmware ever 10% got r4, 90% got r4 sdhc
> and yet it only works for r4
> 
> fy



Heh, it's only lame because you don't have it. Troll on :3.
(Like my friend hates Macs because he doesn't have one.)


----------



## basher11 (Apr 29, 2010)

Mages4ever said:
			
		

> hashcookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and he's been saying that in 3 different topics XD


----------



## Another World (Apr 29, 2010)

pyrosurfer said:
			
		

> slightly annoyed... where i the gamedata.bin? It's a bit fishy that games that worked on 1.0.5 dont on 1.0.6 -only clean roms supported. there goes my IPS fixes. Luckily the gamedata.bin file from 1.0.5 aaved me there.
> 
> all in all, great YWG
> 
> ...



this is an inside joke by YWG. he added that info to the release, if you check the first release it might shed a bit more light on the joke.

-another world


----------



## Infinite Zero (Apr 29, 2010)

berlinka said:
			
		

> Wood is da bomb!! A person with a real heart for us greedy mothafuckers. He's like Jesus. A person who just keeps on giving to those who deserve nothing (like myself)
> 
> Thank you God of Wood.
> 
> I think you will be our new Messiah and you will keep on giving (knock on _wood_)


well said


----------



## hashcookie (Apr 29, 2010)

You kids must have sad lives and no1 to listen to you because you only post bullshit all day.
So please bring the masses wood for r4 sdhc so we can exit this child forum again where the biggest idiot kids talk all day instead of taking action


----------



## talesmeister (Apr 29, 2010)

can some1 confirmed that undub patched rom works with wood?


----------



## jurassicplayer (Apr 29, 2010)

talesmeister said:
			
		

> can some1 confirmed that undub patched rom works with wood?


A couple people have already confirmed it for a couple games (one of them being jump ultimate stars). Really the only way you are going to find out if the undubbed rom works or not is by personally testing it out, since its likely that WoodR4 may be compatible with some, may corrupt others, and may not work with the rest. In short, it is impossible to try so few and decided that the results pertain to all.


----------



## .Darky (Apr 29, 2010)

I wonder if edited Pokemon roms and undubbed games still work with this new update.
Anyway, thanks a lot for this new update.


----------



## badmonkey32 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm playing Jump Ultimate Stars and Soma Bringer.  There may be issues but I believe the patches we need to look out for are the AP patches.


----------



## milfy (Apr 29, 2010)

I have 3 r4's, I think only one is real (but I'm not positive). 2 of them I know are fake. Will this firmware brick r4 clones? Also as a side note/question: does anyone know if menudo will work on r4 clone without bricking anything?


----------



## rikuumi (Apr 29, 2010)

I burned my R4


----------



## milfy (Apr 29, 2010)

rikuumi said:
			
		

> I burned my R4


do you mean with actual fire? or figuratively (bricking it or something)?


----------



## talesmeister (Apr 29, 2010)

@badmonkey and Jurassic
thats good b'coz I  have few undub games that I haven't finished and right now my msd is full also my R4 spring is broken  so I won't be installing or deleting game sometime soon


----------



## hufacuse (Apr 29, 2010)

Hmm... I don't quite understand this : 





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> GBA games can now be launched via the Slot-2 icon


Can someone explain to me? Do I still need a slot 2 device to play GBA games? Thanks


----------



## jurassicplayer (Apr 29, 2010)

hufacuse said:
			
		

> Can someone explain to me? Do I still need a slot 2 device to play GBA games? Thanks


"Can be launched" =/= "Emulate"
Never expect GBA emulation without a slot 2 unless its a card with extra hardware, so yes you still need the slot-2


----------



## Stropdasje (Apr 29, 2010)

Exbaddude said:
			
		

> I put the savelist.bin in the RPG folder. Is this correct?


I did just that using the savelist.bin from AKAIO 1.6 RC2, but it wasn't a success. It looks like the right place since it does something. I upgraded to Wood R4 1.06 yesterday and put in this savelist.bin in the _rpg folder. Now I started Phoenix Wright - Ace Attorney and it said "corrupt save file" . I put a back up back but that also gave the same message.

Then I realised I added savelist.bin, I removed it and now the save file loaded okay.

So this savelist.bin doesn't seem to be compatible with the Wood R4 1.06 version, even though the instructions with Wood R4 suggest to use savelist.bin from AKAIO. I want Wood R4 to make correct save file sizes for roms that need it. Without automatic adjustment I have to manually set the size if a rom needs it.

I wonder about DIY, I read it needs a 32 MB save, that's not even selectable in Wood R4. Also I can't imagine DIY uses all 32 MB for state data, I guess it is an AP feature to make a dummy write beyond the 16 MB boundary to waste space on SD cards?


----------



## Blade4474 (Apr 29, 2010)

yea.
I'm not sure if Warioware DIY even works on Wood R4 v1.06.
Anyone got any info?


----------



## Blade4474 (Apr 29, 2010)

I used to have the actual game although i've never bothered to download it


----------



## Dark^'^Knigh (Apr 29, 2010)

Blade4474 said:
			
		

> yea.
> I'm not sure if Warioware DIY even works on Wood R4 v1.06.
> Anyone got any info?


It works on v1.05, I know that much.


----------



## Dark^'^Knigh (Apr 29, 2010)

milfy said:
			
		

> does anyone know if menudo will work on r4 clone without bricking anything?


What does this have to do with Wood R4, or it's programmer?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Geewiz, show some respect!! Scratched out....off-topic


----------



## Xenon++ (Apr 29, 2010)

Why do I need .sav to .nds.sav batch file to break compatiblity with R4 official firmware...
My patched version is OK with .sav. No more batch.


----------



## metafox (Apr 29, 2010)

R4 Wood = Messiah of r4!

Great job guys.


----------



## pilladoll (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks to all who contributes with this!

No need to say, now is more easy to configure it


----------



## logical thinker (Apr 29, 2010)

Stropdasje said:
			
		

> Exbaddude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try renaming it to savelistex.bin and changing the "ProcessOldSavelistsomething" to 1 in the globalsettings.ini.

DIY is fixed in Wood, even though you can't select the save type. It will create the 32MB save.
The 32MB is not an AP.


----------



## Stropdasje (Apr 29, 2010)

logical thinker said:
			
		

> Try renaming it to savelistex.bin and changing the "ProcessOldSavelistsomething" to 1 in the globalsettings.ini.


But I read before in this thread that will cause an update of gamedata.bin. But that file is already delivered with Wood R4 1.06. I think as long as it is not clear what all these files do I will stay away from it. After the mishap with savedata.bin causing my save file not to load any more I don't want to risk messing up my system again.

I just have to watch out if a ROM uses a non-standard save size. Is there a list which ROM have this? So not al list of all the ROMs but just the ones that use something else than 512 kB.


----------



## sepatunike (Apr 29, 2010)

when i put folder _rpq & akmenu4.nds in memory then i am run...
at display can't show menu system...
can anybody help!!!

BTW, i am run system R4 then akmenu4.nds.
i am use R4SDHC.


----------



## milfy (Apr 29, 2010)

Dark^'^Knight said:
			
		

> milfy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didnt realize asking an off topic question was disrespectful. in that case I still would like to know if wood r4 will simply not work on a r4 clone or if it will brick it?


----------



## incredo (Apr 29, 2010)

4874 - WarioWare: Do It Yourself (EUR) Doesn't work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Black Screens

But Thanks a lot for the new life to R4!!


----------



## Another World (Apr 29, 2010)

sepatunike said:
			
		

> i am use R4SDHC.



wood r4 does not support clones. 

-another world


----------



## Dark^'^Knigh (Apr 30, 2010)

milfy said:
			
		

> *snip* ....I still would like to know if wood r4 will simply not work on a r4 clone or if it will brick it?


Sigh. Wood R4 doesn't work on clones  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and if you take the time to read the Wood R4 sticky located within the R4 Section and also the 'popular' Wood for R4 Clones thread in the same section, you will have this confirmed.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Apr 30, 2010)

milfy said:
			
		

> Dark^'^Knight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes it is. the moderator found out some off topic posts and he got mad and removed it im scared!! LOL


----------



## milfy (Apr 30, 2010)

Dark^'^Knight said:
			
		

> milfy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ok I have found out through other searches that wood r4 will work on certain clones. So if the thread says it will not work on any clones it is not correct. what I have found is that it will probably not work if your r4 is not a sdhc type clone or the r4i type clones, but it should work on r4 revolution clones of the very original r4. 

I am sorry you are offended by my lack of interest in the structure of this site. on many other sites people answer questions despite the fact that those questions may have been previously answered. I am not obsessed with scouring through all the threads of any site, not just this one. its a waste of time. if I cant find an answer when looking through a couple of pages of results, I look elsewhere. which is what I did in this instance and found my answer very quickly (without people whining about answering questions).

and useurcamera, I have no idea what your trying to say.


----------



## metafox (Apr 30, 2010)

Now that gba slot-2 works, does Pokemon migration works? I saw a Link with GBA option on the ROM settings.


----------



## xtreme1 (Apr 30, 2010)

whats the difference between the first and second file?


----------



## jurassicplayer (Apr 30, 2010)

xtreme1 said:
			
		

> whats the difference between the first and second file?


First file says "RPG" and is for Acekard RPG...Second file says "R4" and is for R4 original/SD clones...I thought that was pretty self-explanatory...
On the other hand, I just made my very first AK2 skin xD (and guess what it is lol)
Its the "GBATemp Exclusive" skin! It doesn't have as many "Exclusive"'s as I wanted, but it was crowded when I tried to put more xD.




Download


----------



## sniperdmaa (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks WOOD for the new and best R4 firmware ever!!

For Brazilian guys, try my languague.txt translated to braziliana portuguese at version 5 :
mirror 1 > http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=11083 
mirror 2 > http://www.4shared.com/file/V33TJRo1/lang_br_V5.html
mirror 3 >  http://filetrip.net/f11084-Wood-R4-Brazili...erdmaa-5-0.html

Auto Rename .sav to .nds.sav [it do not rename .nds.sav to .nds.nds.sav 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ] > http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=10322

CHEATS for Wood R4 here > http://cheats.gbatemp.net/Temp/files/TEMP_USRCHEAT.DAT.zip

*QUESTION!! *Does anybody knos if it is possible to set a .nds to start automaticaly after start e DS on R4 Wood RPG ??????????


----------



## Gamer5501 (Apr 30, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> hufacuse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



but isnt there a card that can emulate gba without extra hardware or an actual emulator?


----------



## jurassicplayer (Apr 30, 2010)

Gamer5501 said:
			
		

> jurassicplayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I was talking about extra hardware as in the stuff added in the iPlayer, EX4DS and SCDS2 (otherwise my sentence would have been really redundant wouldn't it?). The iPlayer is the only flashcart out at the moment that can emulate GBA games. Once the SCDS2 and EX4DS come out, it may be a different story.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Apr 30, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> xtreme1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow nice theme you got there x)


----------



## tk_saturn (Apr 30, 2010)

Gamer5501 said:
			
		

> but isnt there a card that can emulate gba without extra hardware or an actual emulator?


Think about it for mintue.

If there were carts which could emulate the GBA without any additional hardware, why would they be adding addtional hardware to carts to emulate the GBA?


----------



## mikefor20 (Apr 30, 2010)

The card is the iPlayer. It is supposed to be a video player.There is software to use the tiny bit of extra bit of power to emulate gba through slot 1.


VIDEO
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpwuVfQd-RM


----------



## sniperdmaa (Apr 30, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> Gamer5501 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have to have a new "FlashCard" but for the GBA input, nw you can run gba roms... or just buy a PSP and emulate it using a better homebrew


----------



## Gamer5501 (Apr 30, 2010)

lol my psp can emulate it but i want it on ds but whatever im gonna get a EZ Flash 3 in 1 off of shoptemp anyway


----------



## jacely (Apr 30, 2010)

ex4 ds can play gba games without third emulator,we preorder it now..


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 30, 2010)

jacely said:
			
		

> ex4 ds can play gba games without third emulator,we preorder it now..



the emu is built into the loader.


----------



## Gamer5501 (Apr 30, 2010)

Shadow#1 said:
			
		

> jacely said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is in the card itself or can it be in the firmware?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 30, 2010)

Gamer5501 said:
			
		

> Shadow#1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




does not matter, *IT WILL NEVER WORK ON A DS FLASHCART THAT DOESN'T HAVE THE EXTRA CPU AND 32MB'S OF RAM.*


----------



## jurassicplayer (Apr 30, 2010)

That is a little bit overdone, but I guess most of the point can get across...


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 30, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> That is a little bit overdone, but I guess most of the point can get across...



Yes i know what this Gamer5501 guy is trying to get at


----------



## Sick Wario (Apr 30, 2010)

thanks so much for updating


----------



## Cafezinho (Apr 30, 2010)

#What is the diference between rpg and normal?


----------



## Gamer5501 (Apr 30, 2010)

Shadow#1 said:
			
		

> Gamer5501 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



alright angry


----------



## tk_saturn (Apr 30, 2010)

Shadow#1 said:
			
		

> does not matter, *IT WILL NEVER WORK ON A DS FLASHCART THAT DOESN'T HAVE THE EXTRA CPU AND 32MB'S OF RAM.*


Never? you sure about that? Never is a very long time.

I'm willing to bet that as soon as DSi mode gets jail-broken, one of the first things they will do is get GBA games working without the 'THE EXTRA CPU AND 32MB'S OF RAM'.


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 1, 2010)

Cafezinho said:
			
		

> #What is the diference between rpg and normal?
> http://gbatemp.net/t223527-wood-r-p-g-r4-v...t&p=2794530
> The first part of this post should explain the difference.
> 
> ...


Lol at the rate that jail-breaking DSi mode is going, it might not be NEVER but it may very well be after we all have turned to dust xD


----------



## Another World (May 1, 2010)

or is dsi mode already hacked and some hackers have a working flash kit for it which isn't public news for obvious reasons?

-another world


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 1, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> or is dsi mode already hacked and some hackers have a working flash kit for it which isn't public news for obvious reasons?
> 
> -another world



Nope it has not been cracked


----------



## Normmatt (May 1, 2010)

Shadow#1 said:
			
		

> Another World said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or has it?


----------



## rockstar99 (May 1, 2010)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> Shadow#1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excited Rockstar Is Excited


----------



## Hotzdevil (May 1, 2010)

wow the fact that normatt is sounding optimistic even me i'm optimistic yay


----------



## UltraMagnus (May 1, 2010)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> Shadow#1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if it isn't released, it hasn't happened.
As the is no conclusive evidence of it having happened, therefore by Occam's razor we must assume that it has not.
Scientifically speaking, of course.


----------



## a2h (May 1, 2010)

UltraMagnus said:
			
		

> if it isn't released, it hasn't happened.
> As the is no conclusive evidence of it having happened, therefore by Occam's razor we must assume that it has not.
> Scientifically speaking, of course.



"I cannot see it therefore it does not exist"


----------



## OzanOs (May 1, 2010)

nice update thanks
after the update it feels like to be a bit faster.. does someone noticed this too?
For me it boots a bit faster and if you change some settings like language or Theme the save and boot process is much faster..


OzanOs


----------



## HellBoyX1000 (May 1, 2010)

I have a clean KORG DS-10+ and it doesn't work. What gives?

EDIT: Never mind. I put the RPG firmware on by accident


----------



## Nemo700 (May 1, 2010)

I noticed that the RPG version is a .nds file, is there a chance of getting the R4/M3simply version working  as a .nds file ? 

i.e. : keeping the original firmware on boot for the kids, and launching WOOD from menu when needed, just like I used to do for YSMENU ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, thank you so much Wood Goblin and the others for such great work


----------



## c45p3r (May 1, 2010)

Guys, does anyone know how to get cheats and how to use them for this firmware?


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 1, 2010)

Nemo700 said:
			
		

> I noticed that the RPG version is a .nds file, is there a chance of getting the R4/M3simply version working  as a .nds file ?
> i.e. : keeping the original firmware on boot for the kids, and launching WOOD from menu when needed, just like I used to do for YSMENU ?
> 
> 
> ...


There is an FAQ, and it can tell you all about that if you care to look. Its ONLY one of the threads that is continually posted on (at the moment) in the R4 section, so I doubt you will have much trouble finding it, but in the unlikely event that you can't, here is the link.


----------



## Mantis41 (May 1, 2010)

Nemo700 said:
			
		

> I noticed that the RPG version is a .nds file, is there a chance of getting the R4/M3simply version working  as a .nds file ?
> 
> i.e. : keeping the original firmware on boot for the kids, and launching WOOD from menu when needed, just like I used to do for YSMENU ?


You can decrypt it to a .NDS. 

I would just use Xenon's version. He posted a link in this thread a few pages back. The advantages of this are his patched version will use .sav instead of .nds.sav and also has auto run with last rom which is useful if you want to use it with a loader.


----------



## mumagain (May 3, 2010)

Thanks to Yellow Wood Goblin and GBAtemp for this release. With four kids all moaning about the latest games and their R4's not working you have now made one Mum and her kids very happy. The peace and quiet is amazing.


----------



## jaywilson (May 3, 2010)

does the r4 one work on any r4, such as a reallly old one?


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 3, 2010)

jaywilson said:
			
		

> does the r4 one work on any r4, such as a reallly old one?




i swear people dont read posts.


----------



## Deviljin296 (May 4, 2010)

I don't get how i put cheats on.
can i get a step by step?

by the way, I'm using 1.06 Wood R4.

I seriously don't get it though. I allow the cheats, then what do I press? I usually press generate, but the game play doesn't seem different. Like, when i play animal crossing (I know, I'm so childish, but its fun), i use master and 1,499,999 bells both activated, click generate, play, and nothing happens! and I play cod4 on it with the cheats on, it didn't work either! when I used normal R4 to use the cheats, it worked.

help!

P.S.
I love the Wood R4! its way better then the normal R4 :|

and like i say again, make sure its step by step, and its simplified.
thanks


----------



## jaywilson (May 4, 2010)

Shadow#1 said:
			
		

> jaywilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read the original post didn't find myself a clear answer, or in the first few pages, or on the Google code page thing.
also i have never had any experience with r4 i have always had acekards i have just come into possession of an old r4 that i know nothing about
simple yes or no would be appreciated.


----------



## OzanOs (May 4, 2010)

Shadow#1 said:
			
		

> jaywilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I sweat, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



such as a reallly old one?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  HAHAHA...


----------



## firemix (May 5, 2010)

thnnxxx


----------



## janus3 (May 5, 2010)

Deviljin296 said:
			
		

> I don't get how i put cheats on.
> can i get a step by step?
> 
> by the way, I'm using 1.06 Wood R4.
> ...



did you press "start" and go to "settings" then press "R" until you see "Patches" and put "Cheat In Game (AR)" on?

that's how i got mine to work.


----------



## janus3 (May 5, 2010)

also, i'm sure this is a dumb question so flame lightly please.  what exactly does the "real play gear" portion do?


----------



## RupeeClock (May 5, 2010)

It sure took a while, but my R4DS from Shoptemp arrived.

I installed Wood R4 1.06, works great!


----------



## ayako-sama (May 6, 2010)

*sob* I finally broke down and ordered an Acekard2i days ago because my nieces lost my original R4 about two months ago.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want it back even more now.
Thank you so much for keeping one of the best flashcarts alive.


----------



## wtfATOM (May 7, 2010)

Sorry dumb question, but what do i replace it with? Do I drag the whole root_r4 and take out system or what?


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 7, 2010)

wtfATOM said:
			
		

> Sorry dumb question, but what do i replace it with? Do I drag the whole root_r4 and take out system or what?


You replace the stuff inside that folder to the stuff in your microSD.


----------



## wtfATOM (May 7, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> wtfATOM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So I dont just drag the whole root_r4 to replace my system?


----------



## basher11 (May 7, 2010)

wtfATOM said:
			
		

> jurassicplayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you need the _rpg folder


----------



## wtfATOM (May 7, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> wtfATOM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh so I have to download the R.P.G thing and the wood r4


AH wait fuck im so confused.. just bought an r4 and it's completely different from m3. Sorry about my ridiculous questions.


----------



## basher11 (May 7, 2010)

you put the DS_MENU.DAT thing in your root and the folder also. that's it.


----------



## wtfATOM (May 7, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> you put the DS_MENU.DAT thing in your root and the folder also. that's it.



I just drag them in and im good?


----------



## basher11 (May 7, 2010)

wtfATOM said:
			
		

> basher11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yup


----------



## wtfATOM (May 7, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> wtfATOM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It works! Thanks!


----------



## azotyp (May 7, 2010)

How do I enable/use/enter cheats in wood rpg because I would like to unlock couple of locked  levels on space invaders extreme 2 ?


----------



## distorted.freque (May 7, 2010)

azotyp said:
			
		

> How do I enable/use/enter cheats in wood rpg because I would like to unlock couple of locked  levels on space invaders extreme 2 ?



Just put the Usrcheat.dat in the cheats folder inside _rpg. Then go to main settings and press the r shoulder button until you see Patches. Enable the Cheat in Game option. (If you're asking how to put specific cheats though, I dunno. LOL.)

Edit: Didn't even notice the post above me. @[email protected] My guess is then, what you're asking for are specific cheats. Why not go to cheats.gbatemp.net? Their forum is for requesting cheats in particular. LOL.


----------



## Majroa (May 10, 2010)

Meh, it freezes on the loading screen(it won't even boot).


----------



## laurene (May 11, 2010)

Majroa said:
			
		

> Meh, it freezes on the loading screen(it won't even boot).



mine also gets stuck on the loading screen. i have an r4 revolution for DS (NDSL/NDS). i used to have a ysmenu so i don't understand why woodr4 doesn't work


----------



## talesmeister (May 11, 2010)

@laurene & majroa
if you're using R4 clone you should search wood for clone, this one here is for original R4DS
if you're already using original R4DS you should try formatting your TF card


----------



## laurene (May 11, 2010)

talesmeister said:
			
		

> @laurene & majroa
> if you're using R4 clone you should search wood for clone, this one here is for original R4DS
> if you're already using original R4DS you should try formatting your TF card



i'm using the original r4ds and have formatted the card already (several times). for some reason wood r4 would not work if i just put the _rpg folder and _ds.menu.dat on the root. 

so i tried putting these files along with the old original files (_ds_menu.sys; ttmenu.sys; moonshl; _ds_mshl.nds and _system_) 

along with the _rpg folder, _ds.menu.dat and wood r4.nds and now it works!!


----------



## matix2267 (May 11, 2010)

Great stuff. One thing that puzzles me: why doesn't it update save's modification time when you start the game? And when you are copying file to a different location I think new file should have same modification time as the original one (like on most computers).
Keep up the good work!


----------



## carlitos92jose (May 11, 2010)

I will be waiting wood r4 1.07


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 11, 2010)

carlitos92jose said:
			
		

> I will be waiting wood r4 1.07



why?


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 11, 2010)

laurene said:
			
		

> i'm using the original r4ds and have formatted the card already (several times). for some reason wood r4 would not work if i just put the _rpg folder and _ds.menu.dat on the root.
> 
> so i tried putting these files along with the old original files (_ds_menu.sys; ttmenu.sys; moonshl; _ds_mshl.nds and _system_)
> 
> along with the _rpg folder, _ds.menu.dat and wood r4.nds and now it works!!


Wait...what? No R4 original should ever have ttmenu.sys as the original firmware unless you put ysmenu...otherwise, that means your R4 is a DSTT clone.


----------



## laurene (May 12, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> laurene said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oops sorry. what i meant was that i placed the ysmenu files along with the moonshl files with the wood r4 and for some reason it worked. was able to play warioware diy thru wood r4.


----------



## GH0ST (May 19, 2010)

kineticUK said:
			
		

> logical thinker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Testdisk and/or linux can help too.

Btw 1.07 is out   for a week


----------



## Aeolian (May 21, 2010)

Im using an R4 with this hardware for it.
I tried putting on a specific cheat for the latest yugioh 2010 game.
Code Junkies says its correct yet it wont activate.
(its a no forbidden / limited cheat)

also i have another usercheat.dat which is the most recent (containing most recent cheats - downloaded from R4i site) but i cant open it with the cheat editor to check.

meaning i cant even USE the cheats on my card.

i need help :/


----------



## tk_saturn (May 21, 2010)

Goto to the cheat code forum on here. Find ElixarDream, give him a link to the cheat and ask him to add it to TempDB. After he updates TempDB, download it and then it will work.


----------



## Aeolian (May 21, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> Goto to the cheat code forum on here. Find ElixarDream, give him a link to the cheat and ask him to add it to TempDB. After he updates TempDB, download it and then it will work.


Shouldnt i be able to just add it to usercheat.dat?
cos other cheats have worked that way.. just not this one.


----------



## tk_saturn (May 21, 2010)

If you are using your own, Why don't you give the cheatbase on TempDB ago? you'll probably find most of the cheats you've added are already in there.

If there are cheats missing, post them on the cheat forum. I imagine there are others would benefit from them you would become part of the 'cheat community'

Otherwise just post your problem on there, you'll get a reply from someone who will be able to solve the problem. Or just PM ElixiarDream, there's a link to him at the bottom of my guide http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=findpost&pid=2841970


----------



## Ringo619 (May 27, 2010)

some one plz explain to me what the difference is from:
Wood R.P.G. v1.06   (--- rpg? does that mean i only can play rpg games? 

Wood R4 v1.06 (---  does that mean i can play normal games but no rpg?

plz help thxs in advance


----------



## Depravo (May 27, 2010)

Ringo619 said:
			
		

> some one plz explain to me what the difference is from:
> Wood R.P.G. v1.06   (--- rpg? does that mean i only can play rpg games?
> 
> Wood R4 v1.06 (---  does that mean i can play normal games but no rpg?
> ...


Wood RPG is for the AceKard RPG
Wood R4 is for the R4


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 27, 2010)

Ringo619 said:
			
		

> some one plz explain to me what the difference is from:
> Wood R.P.G. v1.06   (--- rpg? does that mean i only can play rpg games?
> 
> Wood R4 v1.06 (---  does that mean i can play normal games but no rpg?
> ...



OH MY GOD

R.P.G is a card like the R4

1.07 is also the latest


----------



## GH0ST (Jun 7, 2010)

Just to say something ...important : 1.08 is *out* since 27th May 2010.

Wood made originally an opensource based firmware release for Acekard R.P.G only. Now the  R4 card release is popular too ;-)


----------



## greator (Jul 20, 2010)

Then what happened to Ysmenu??
Can wood plays DSi enhanched games?


----------



## killer1110 (Jul 23, 2010)

Dunno how ou convinced him  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , but anyways good job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



going to try it out now, ninja style  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(had to say that xD)

thanks


----------



## killer1110 (Jul 23, 2010)

greator said:
			
		

> Then what happened to Ysmenu??
> Can wood plays DSi enhanched games?



i don't think wood can play DSi games; 
DSi has better hardware and it has camera's

i don't think you can get past that


----------



## wolfblitzer (Sep 8, 2010)

Does anyone know if this will work for the R4top?


----------

